# Knocking while braking



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a 2012 lt standard transmission with 87,000 miles. I have changed the brake pads and rotors and drum on all 4 wheels. I had a problem with a low squeaking noise when braking that now has turned into a knocking noise on the passenger rear wheel. Not sure where to start. You only hear it at 15mph and less possibly due to to much toad noise. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Is it just a noise and not a vibration?


----------



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

It does not have vibration. Just the knocking sound


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

No vibration should eliminate a possible warped rotor or sticking caliper. 
Does the 2012 have rear drums? Where is the emergency brake cable attached?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzen18 said:


> No vibration should eliminate a possible warped rotor or sticking caliper.
> Does the 2012 have rear drums? Where is the emergency brake cable attached?


Only the 2012 LTZ has rear disc brakes. The rest have drums.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

obermd said:


> Only the 2012 LTZ has rear disc brakes. The rest have drums.


Thanks! 

Is the emerg brake cable on the right rear?
Could it not be attached or seated properly and causing this "noise"?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think, but am not positive, that the Cruze's hand brake cable goes to both rear wheels.


----------



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

They are Drum brakes with the emergency cable going to both rear wheels. I am thinking it might be the rear wheel hub assembly bearings going bad.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When my front bearing went, it was enough to cause thew Knock Sensor to join the party.


----------



## smitty082261 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just a follow up to my problem with the knocking sound. Found it to be the rear shocks and since replacing them no more noise. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

